# Pelican Resort St Maarten to be no more. Letter to owners



## tombo (Feb 11, 2011)

Royal Resorts, operator of Pelican Resort, sent this notice today to timeshare 
owners:

February 11, 2011

Dear Timeshare Member,

Thank you for your continued patience and support through this transition 
period.   The resort formerly known as Pelican Resort Club and Pelican Marina 
Residences was sold as of January 26, 2011. The new name of Pelican Resort Club 
is Simpson Bay Resort & Marina. The new name of Pelican Marina Residences is The 
Villas at Simpson Bay Resort & Marina. 

One of the most important priorities is the protection of the value of your St. 
Maarten timeshare purchase. In light of also changed circumstances, several 
important issues must be resolved to establish a new responsible and viable 
long-term operating plan. Examples of these important issues include (i) 
ownership of movable assets and (ii) labor issues.

As previously advised, the new investor/prospective owner retained the services 
of Royal Resort Management to seek a continuance of operation upon gaining the 
physical possession and legal ownership of the resort. Unforeseen circumstances 
have caused the new owner to incur significant unbudgeted expenses and judicial 
liabilities that require a massive financial injection in order to be able to 
responsibly operate the resort. Management is looking at tangible solutions, 
also considering correspondence to you including those dated December 18th, 2010 
and January 27, 2011, wherein it was communicated a preference to operate 
without any immediate increase in fees or a special assessment.   

Diligence, responsibility, long term viability of the resort, consideration of 
the interest of stakeholders and as stated in particular the protection of your 
timeshare rights for the long term, compels management to close the resort as of 
Sunday, February 20, 2011, until solutions are found.  Please note that no 
check-ins will be possible as of Saturday, February 19, 2011 (interval #8 on the 
resort occupancy calendar).

Please accept the deepest apology for this inconvenience and know that every 
responsible effort has been made to avoid this circumstance. Please be advised 
that Management will continue to do its utmost efforts to ensure that you as a 
member will have your usage rights protected. You will be promptly updated with 
relevant information and details.

If you paid your 2011 AMF and are unable to use your interval with the resort 
due to the closure you will receive an occupancy adjustment for future use 
without any additional fee.  Details of this program will follow.

Once again, we apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your support.  
All effected members will be contacted as quickly as possible.  You may also 
address questions toinfo@simpsonbayresort.com

Sincerely,

MANAGEMENT
Simpson Bay Resort & Marina
The Villas at Simpson Bay Resort & Marina

Billy Folly Road #37 ♦  Cole Bay, St. Maarten  ♦  
www.simpsonbayresort.com 

BELOW ARE COMMENTS BY THE ORIGINAL SENDER, not from Pelican:


Royal is doing this because it (or QIT, the actual owner) owns the buildings, 
not the furnishings; TAPRC owns the latter. That is the subject of litigation; 
QIT may be forced to buy the furnishings, which would give TAPRC funds to fight 
Royal in court.  Second, the SXM govt ordered Pelican to hire back all workers 
it fired by 2pm today. The result is this closure, a tactic of supreme arrogance 
on Royal's part. Our hope is that the SXM govt will order the resort to continue 
operating -- but the reality is no one knows. We will be watching this and will 
tell you what we find. We just became aware of this late today. Earlier we moved 
locations in SXM, then were rear-ended in our car on the way to a funeral (we're 
OK)... Please do NOT ask us questions about this...when we know more we'll tell 
you.


----------



## Hotep (Feb 12, 2011)

The setup:
Dec 18th, 2010, Royal Resorts Management sends a letter to assure the Pelican 'Owners' that their wishes to not have increases in their annual maintenance fees or additional special assessments.  This option is now closed as a solution to any financial situation.

The Rip:
Send in your 2011 AMF (Annual Maintenance Fees), to a new address.  They are due by Jan 15, 2011. AMF funds retained.

The Rip 2.0:
Pelican Employees (182) are notified of their firing on 1/19/2011 effective 1/26/2011.
Ownership transfers to QIT, aka Royal Resorts, on Jan 26, 2011.  Salary funds retained.

The Hammer:
Simpson Bay resort and marina closed Feb 12, 2011.  Resort proper retained.

Next Chapter:
Royal Resorts will either split up the Villas from the original resort, retaining the beach and marina,  and selling the original resort.  Or, RR will sell the entire resort and take the funds for capitalization of the under funded Royal Residences in Puerto Morales Mx. 

The owners of the formerly called Pelican Resort and it's employees have been the victoms of a con by a couple of business snakes.  Take action!


----------

